
Ask HN: Where has IBMs openblockchain gone? - jhoechtl
According to the article<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thenextweb.com&#x2F;apps&#x2F;2016&#x2F;02&#x2F;16&#x2F;ibm-has-just-open-sourced-44000-lines-of-blockchain-code-on-github&#x2F;#.tnw_jW0bePrE<p>IBM has released blockchain related source code as https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;openblockchain but there is none. Has it been moved somewhere else, withdrawn, re-internalized?
======
detaro
I believe it has become "fabric" under the umbrella of the hyperledger
project.
[https://www.hyperledger.org/community/projects](https://www.hyperledger.org/community/projects)

